# Poor Little Soldier



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Monty is now back home from his operation, his lost ball was successfully found and he has two incisions which are a little bruised but not too bad. He has been very clingy this evening and has just eaten some food.

We have the inflatable collar at the ready and his crate is full of snugly blankets for tonight. 

Will post some photos later.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw poor little Monty 

At least that's it all done now, a good nights sleep tonight and I'm sure he'll feel Perkier in the morning 

Enjoy your cuddles tonight...

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Monty you poor boy  . Such a shame to end up having a bigger op, hope they find Fergus' without too much routing 
Sleep it off little soldier, hope he has a settled night and a quick recovery xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe poor babe, snuggles, and the yummiest treats are in order.
Glad he is doing well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little man. Hugs from us.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Monty - he'll feel much, much better soon - you'll probably be amazed how quickly he recovers, in the meantime enjoy the peace.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad it went well. I know when my Westie was done they had to cut him right down the middle, as though he had been spade as they couldn't find the missing one but got there in the end.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww little Monty give him lots of love and snuggles. Maybe make him wear a onesie if he is going at his incision. :hug:from Molly...she knows what a long 2 weeks it was when she has the big operation!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Big hugs from Dexter and Bonnie, so glad the wayward ball was retrieved!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Nightmare night, whining, muttering and chattering from his crate until 130am I finally gave up and put him up on our bed, success! Did not like his inflatable collar and caught him licking this morning so is now in his onsie. He has eaten his breakfast and been out for his morning trot around the garden. Hopefully today will be better.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor boy, Wilf hardly moved for a couple of days and he only had a small op in consideration. 
Look after poor Monty today, big hugs xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

femmedufromage said:


> Nightmare night, whining, muttering and chattering from his crate until 130am I finally gave up and put him up on our bed, success! Did not like his inflatable collar and caught him licking this morning so is now in his onsie. He has eaten his breakfast and been out for his morning trot around the garden. Hopefully today will be better.


Aww what a baby with his little onesie The first night for Molly was the same she would whine and whimper and walk around. She had the cone of shame the first night so she didn't fit in her crate so I had to lie down on the floor with her to settle her on her bed. She would sleep for a bit and then wake up again. Then next night she slept fine though. Hopefully Monty will sleep today.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, he is gorgeous, hope he is feeling better and you get a better night.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what a cute picture - I hope he's feeling better today?
Did they just find his "lost" one and pull it down so to speak - or did he have them othe removed whilst he was there and under?? 
Sending poo hugs :hug:


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh what a cute picture - I hope he's feeling better today?
> Did they just find his "lost" one and pull it down so to speak - or did he have them othe removed whilst he was there and under??
> Sending poo hugs :hug:


Hi Tinman,
Our dog walker picked him up about a month ago and realised that he only had one ball that had dropped. Being a girl and only having girls I had not thought to check that both had dropped, it was a very big one! As he always sleeps upside down on the sofa my husband had a poke around one night and found the missing one, it was up in his groin, so off to the vets we went. Apparently it is a genetic condition passed down from his father which he in turn could pass down to any pups he had. 

He has both balls removed! Poor little man. He has been very good and it safe to remove then to leave them as it could have turned cancerous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope Monty's on the mend... He is absolutely gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Mairi

He is a little superstar, he is asleep upside down on the sofa and really out of it all four legs in the air!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Mairi
> 
> He is a little superstar, he is asleep upside down on the sofa and really out of it all four legs in the air!


Awww....CUTE 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope month is back on top pigeon chasing form soon! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha Sally, what a great vision of your hubby poking around in Monty's groin area while asleep on the sofa in search of his lost ball! Quite an achievement to find it I should say!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Out of interest what age is he now? Dudley had one that went up and down for a little while! (just a few weeks), I could see it under his skin, I was told they usually wait quite a while as some dogs take a long time for the 2nd one to drop, can't remember what the age was - sure it was over 6 months.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Out of interest what age is he now? Dudley had one that went up and down for a little while! (just a few weeks), I could see it under his skin, I was told they usually wait quite a while as some dogs take a long time for the 2nd one to drop, can't remember what the age was - sure it was over 6 months.


He was one at the beginning of this month. Apparently the one which was stuck was smaller and had not developed as much as the huge one which had dropped. So glad we had girls!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Haha Sally, what a great vision of your hubby poking around in Monty's groin area while asleep on the sofa in search of his lost ball! Quite an achievement to find it I should say!


It was indeed. Hubble was traumatised that Monty was losing both of them, it must be a man thing! He then forgot our anniversary so nearly lost his too! Got flowers to make up for it though! 

Monty sporting stripes onesie tonight, looking very cute.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes a few of the 5 year old boys I teach have had this little problem. They come back from a quick overnight in hospital fully intact and not really aware of what has gone on! 
Glad Monty is on the mend!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> It was indeed. Hubble was traumatised that Monty was losing both of them, it must be a man thing! He then forgot our anniversary so nearly lost his too! Got flowers to make up for it though!
> 
> Monty sporting stripes onesie tonight, looking very cute.


Can you imagine having to look after two poorly males though!! I think accepting the flowers was the easier option!!


----------

